# CM Storm Mouse (left click doesn't work)



## seekdestroy16 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Basically, I bought the CM Storm keyboard and mouse gaming combo for a lousy $35, and eventually the mouse stopped working. The left click doesn't respond. 










So since I would rather throw it in the garbage than keep on using it, I took it apart, and it seems that the box that makes contact with the thing you put your finger on doesn't "click" any more, as you can see in the picture below, that white tab doesn't go up and down. 











The right one goes up and down just fine, but I can't live with just right click. I can't afford a new mouse at the moment, not for a couple weeks. 

Is there a way to fix this?. Tried using a tack to lift the tab up but it won't stay up. 

Thanks in advance!.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The part that isn't working is the actual switch. Unless it's sticking from dirt or liquid, and that doesn't appear to be the problem here, it's not repairable.


----------



## seekdestroy16 (Aug 1, 2005)

JimE said:


> The part that isn't working is the actual switch. Unless it's sticking from dirt or liquid, and that doesn't appear to be the problem here, it's not repairable.


Dam, I knew it was a cheap mouse. It only makes sense to why the keyboard and mouse were both $35.


----------

